# Anyone keep a spare backup snow blower?



## rfsdave (Mar 9, 2015)

As some of you may know from my previous posts, I plan to buy a larger more powerful snow blower for next season. I bought my 2010 deluxe 27 to do my sidewalks and clean up where my plow couldn't reach. Things have changed. Now it does 100% of the snow clearing. Due to the size of my driveway and the amount of snow we have got the last few years, I really need to up grade. 
So this makes me wonder, do I sell the deluxe 27, (still in great shape), knowing I could not replace it for what I could get for it $$$, or just keep it as a backup? If the new one breaks, I get to shovel a 475 ft driveway!!!  At the same time, selling it to help take the "Sting" out of the cost of a new one sounds good too. 
Any thoughts???


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I do. 

My collection started when my rider died and I had to shovel an almost 400 foot driveway twice by hand.

You could always buy a new one, sell the deluxe 27 and just get a $100 beater that runs as a backup.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I have several redundant back-up snow clearing systems. If you have the space, I'd recommend keeping the Ariens. You can always sell it next winter and probably get decent money.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i try to keep two backups for my toro 824, a toro 521 and a craftsman 522 single stage


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

For several years I had two machines. Both old late eighties Yard-Man machines that shared a lot of common parts. At one point I think I had 3 or 4 machines at once that were operational. Now I just have one Honda HS1132 since I no longer have to deal with machines that were never particularly reliable. I just got sick of having a bunch of equipment laying around taking up space and looking like a bit of an eyesore. I have a 4wd so if something does happen to my one machine I'm not stuck here.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

My back up machines are not at my house unfortunately. My MTD is at my dad's and the toro is at my bro-in-laws. I only have room for one at my house, but if I had more space, I prob would keep a small frame back up here.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my 2450E is still my first choice but I don't have a back up snowblower those are
" test " snowblowers


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

The Prudent Man always keeps a spare sno blower


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

rfsdave said:


> As some of you may know from my previous posts, I plan to buy a larger more powerful snow blower for next season. I bought my 2010 deluxe 27 to do my sidewalks and clean up where my plow couldn't reach. Things have changed. Now it does 100% of the snow clearing. Due to the size of my driveway and the amount of snow we have got the last few years, I really need to up grade.
> So this makes me wonder, do I sell the deluxe 27, (still in great shape), knowing I could not replace it for what I could get for it $$$, or just keep it as a backup? If the new one breaks, I get to shovel a 475 ft driveway!!!  At the same time, selling it to help take the "Sting" out of the cost of a new one sounds good too.
> Any thoughts???


You obviously haven't met Joe or William.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

All I can bring to the table is what I have:
2 pick ups
2 cars
2 lawnmowers
4 snow blowers (2 of them are toy blowers)
5 motorcycles


But on the flip side:
1 dog
1 child 
1 wife.
I could not handle more of either of those!

Keep the Deluxe 27, you know what you have (assuming you have the room to store them)


----------



## 94NDTA (Mar 23, 2015)

What are you thinking of upgrading too? More power? Bigger cut? Just curious.

I notice you live in Mass, the snow has been very above normal the past couple winters.


----------



## rfsdave (Mar 9, 2015)

94NDTA said:


> What are you thinking of upgrading too? More power? Bigger cut? Just curious.
> 
> I notice you live in Mass, the snow has been very above normal the past couple winters.


More than anything, more power. The 249 CC 1150 motor gets the job done, but really strains at times. Every time I use it I wish it had a bigger engine. 
I am considering the Ariens Pro 28 and the platinum 30 SHO. I don't want to go as big as a 32 for handling reasons and extra cost.
As of now, I am thinking I may keep the 27 as a back up.
It is still very reliable and can get the job done. 
Dave


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

*Redundancies*

I keep multiples of many things that I buy used. Once I am on the hunt, even after I find something, I tend to keep looking (and find it hard to say 'no' to a bargain). I use the logic that I can always sell the excess for more than I paid. I want to have 2 single stages for 2 properties that are 2 blocks apart. (Less lugging thru the snow, and that plan will leave me with a backup if one conks out.) Right now I am still in 'hunting and accumulating' mode.

Current stable:
*Toro 3650* (keeper for primary property)
*Toro 2450* (heavier than ideal for the rental property, I may flip it next fall)
*Toro Powerlite 3hp* (might trade up to something with more HP, but still llght)
*Craftsman 3/20* (plan to sell it next fall)

Wife looked over my shoulder as I was writing and asked, since she bought *me* used, was it ok for her to have a backup..


----------



## DaHen (Feb 15, 2015)

Did have three but gave away the small Craftsman single-stage last year. Think these two are enough.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I always have a few blowers laying around. They are all running and operating well. It's not that I actually really even need a blower for our tiny driveway. I mainly like resurrecting machines that don't run. I like to bring them back from the dead or I'll buy a machine if I see a super deal, like the 522 ss Ariens. Yeh. I know it broke a paddle but it wasn't the machine's fault and it has been taken care of. I could probably sell it for 6 times what I paid for it. I have the room for them so I just keep a few. Currently have 5 Mantis tillers too. At one time I had 7 Troy Bilt Horse tillers as well. Most of them were bought in non running condition. Just a hobby. I have sold them all and no regrets. Wife says she is fine with my hobby.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

I have the 3 runners in my signature and I used all of them this season as they each work well in different conditions, back in September I picked up 4 non running blowers for $100 in a package deal from a local dealer looking to get rid of non running abandoned equipment. I sold 2 for $100 each with nothing more than carb replacement, took the Squall in trade w/cash for another and kept 1 for myself. I just picked up 2 freebie project blowers, an early 2000's Ariens Compact that needs some carb work/valve job and an early 2000's 10hp Husqvarna that's going to require new bushings and bearings on just about everything that spins. If all goes well I'll keep the 10hp and sell off the other.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

With a driveway that big, I think keeping a backup machine is pretty reasonable. 

I usually just have one two-stage machine. For a while I had two, while I was "feeling out" one that I'd bought and repaired. If something failed in the middle of a storm, I wanted a proven machine that I could fall back on. 

But after the new machine showed itself to be reliable, I would sell the old one. 

I'm back to just a single two-stage blower. I do have an electric single-stage for clearing the deck. In a pinch, I could use that for most of the driveway (not the stuff from the plows), if I had to. Not as good, but still better than shoveling. 

But my driveway is much smaller than yours. The electric is viable as a backup, if it came to that. 

I'd say maybe keep the Deluxe 27, or sell it and buy a cheaper 2-stage to keep as a backup instead.


----------



## warreng24 (Mar 8, 2015)

I would definitely keep a back-up blower.

At the moment I have a small driveway (just 1 car wide and long). I have a more than a few single stages. I like fixing them up and re-selling them.

For my own use, I have my trusty Powerlite that I keep as a back up. And, I have a newer 418 as a primary.

I am in the process of resurrecting a 521. I'll probably end up keeping the 521 (for when we eventually move to a larger house) and keep the Powerlite as a backup. Although as I type this, I will probably end up using the Powerlite 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

i say get a larger machine once it proves reliable.. the idea of selling it and downsizing the secondary blower is good too.. but your size drive.. gees 26 is prety much the narrowest id wanna go.. not like one inch of storage room really is going to make a difference right? so maybe just keeping it.. i mean.. you KNOW its proven.. heck you ould even just bust it out for light snows to keep the wear on the larger machine down some 

and of the 2 choices u listed.. get the wider machine! spend that kinda coin and only get an inch wider cut?? both should have sufficient power.. so get the 3inches wider machine.. id even steer you towards a 32 but since you rule it out (and i agree larger becomes a handfull, myself im considering going down to a 30in machine for that very reason) then you get noticeable width AND much better power... all at roughly the same pricepoint


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

I do. Bought three blowers this past fall and go figure, I needed all three in
the second storm we got. Two broke down and my Craftsman Drift Breaker 
came to the rescue. I'm now looking for a forth blower. If i can find a reasonably
priced Ariens 36 incher.



Lee


----------



## TheSuMofGoD (Feb 27, 2015)

Snowblowers, snow shovels....


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

*different approaches to having 2 machines*

If your backup is sitting tucked away in the back of the garage and never gets used for years at a time, you could be banking on it and have a nasty surprise when you go to use it.. sorta like the spare tire that you haven't checked in years and turns out to be flat and of no use when you are in a jam and really need it. 

If you have somewhat different machines for different types of snow (lighter duty and heavier duty), you are likely to use both from time to time, and more likely to be aware if one has problems. This will lead to more automatic checking than if you try to force yourself to check the backup on a regular basis (which works if you are disciplined, but can fail if you might forget).

I think a good number here have a 2 stage and a SS, and can get good use from both in different conditions. For me, it is a combination of a lighter SS, and a more heavy duty SS.


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

I now have a backup SB. In past years, I threw a rod on a 2-stage toro which killed the engine, and I had to quickly buy whatever I could find before everyone was sold out. Then this new one (28" Craftsman) broke a drive belt (after 6 or so years), and I had to hurry up and get a new belt and install it in my unheated garage during very cold weather. This past season, I had a one-year need for a SB at another property I was responsible for, so I bought a used Honda HS621. I no longer need this HS621, but it's such a great machine that I don't dare sell it, and it now will serve as backup to my 28" Craftsman. At my age, I don't really want to have to shovel 150' of driveway, so the backup SB makes good sense, and is well worth the $250 I paid for it. If you have the storage space and a few hundred extra dollars, the backup SB is well worth the investment.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Makes no difference the brand or manufacturer... Eventually something is going to go wrong because nothing lasts forever. I have had old machines that ran like the day they rolled off the line but it makes no difference. So, with that mindset and my penchant for resurrecting old stuff and looking for deals,... I always seem to have more than one of most OPE. I've never had brand allegiance to the extent some have. And that's not a bad thing if any of you do. It's fine. Just not for me. I have three blowers today. Tomorrow they may all be gone and by next season I may have a half dozen more.  To me it's just enjoyable to horse trade.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Makes no difference the brand or manufacturer... Eventually something is going to go wrong because nothing lasts forever.


I had a brand new Ariens fail me, so new or used, they are still machines and machines can fail at any time.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

I have a backup, but not by intent. My 17 yr old Craftsman 5/22 is the first snowblower I've ever owned and in the last few years it's breaking my chops. Out of desperation I bought a new Ariens beast at the start of this season and it's my primary machine now. Then I found this forum and have since repaired the old Craftsman to the point where it's a fine machine again. With the impeller mod it handles wet slushy stuff too. It's a lot lighter and more maneuverable than the Ariens, so it's now become my go-to for light snowfalls. Both machines will get regular use next season.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> To me it's just enjoyable to horse trade.


Yep, I use that term (horse trade) for a lot of things.. to me, it is nice to buy, do a little work and then sell. Do that a couple of times and you can trade your way to a nice item that ultimately cost nothing out of pocket.


----------



## rfsdave (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies. It's interesting. I didn't see anyone that said to sell the second blower. I was thinking of keeping it anyway, just was curious what others thought. I never want to shovel snow again, EVER !!! so come fall, I will have two blowers in my garage. 
Dave


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

You know, THREE blowers is better than two..


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll see your three blowers and raise you two


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Spares are always good! I have 2 snowblowers, 2 generators and 2 cars. But today I was wishing I had 2 motorcycles since the battery died on it. Oh well, life goes on! haha


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

Still using my first snowblower I bought new in 1975. My son recently bought me a second one at his local auction for parts or repair. It has the same HM100 engine and chassis as mine. I've since acquired the parts needed to repair it, except for the rubber tired friction driven wheel. It has a worn transmission drive crankshaft pulley and I need to repair the crank in that area with JB weld when the weather warms up. This one would likely be an early '80's unit, but ID label is missing. This one has the above handle bar levers for the blower and drive. It seems to be in fairly good operating condition otherwise, and doesn't have a differential like my original one, but it has electric start and good chains. Almost forgot, gotta replace the pull starter cord. Other than that, a bit of TLC and maybe a few mods and it'll be ready to work.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

I kept my 5 year old Craftsman (2 stage) as a back-up to my new Ariens 24 Platinum SHO, 
with the Craftsman on loan to our youngest son so it helps him out and keeps it in action. 

He is positively anal about maintaining equipment so I know it's being taken care of........


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's good he takes care of things. So much better then the person we all know who you loan something to and it comes back dirty and or broken and they don't' know why you have it or how you use it because is such a poor working tool. Once you clean it and fix it it's good for another ten or twenty years as long as you don't loan it out.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a backup.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> I have a backup.


 "a"?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I think he meant "a backup *fleet*."


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

Here's my fleet.


----------



## rfsdave (Mar 9, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> I have a backup.


I guess you don't have to worry about shoveling.


----------



## conwaylake (Feb 6, 2014)

*backup is a necessity*

My advice for those looking for a second/backup: 
*Check Craigslist NOW (ie just after winter)*. 
Just saw an Ariens ST1024 PRO for $450 . (Boston CL) Yikes. 
In the spring, folks are moving, selling newer machines. 
In the fall, folks are replacing their old junk machines, and/or are taking advantage of the inevitable sellers market that comes with the cold weather. 

A snowblower is not like any other household OPE, in my opinion, except for maybe a generator. And at least a generator does not have as many moving parts... 

I cannot '_plan around'_ a busted snowblower . If my power washer or mower is out of action, or needs heavy maintenance, I can postpone a cleaining/mowing, use the trimmer as needed, suffer through dirty deck or long grass, borrow a neighbors maybe. 
* Most of my neighbors don't have snowblowers! . *And I would not want to take the risk that my EOD disabled someone else's machine. 

For a not so-fit over-50 type, the amount of shoveling that this winter would have required would be deadly for me. 

A snowblower has too many things that can go wrong, even with the best preventative maintenance and stock-pile of spare parts. I'll detail my painful, but educational, journey in a later post. SBF has been the biggest help, BTW. Cannot thank you guys enough for your direct replies to my queries, and the archived information has been just as useful. 

The local OPE shop was backed up 5 weeks starting mid-December. I have to be an OPE expert by no choice of my own. 

I didn't want to fork over $1000+ for 'middle/good' level machine. MOST of today's <$1000 choices are not up to the standard of the old, heavier Toros, Ariens (and yes, there are others of course). 

I purchased two ~30 yo Ariens ST824 (924050) last fall.
Initial cost of $525 (200+325) has doubled for needed improvements, and tripled if you add what I chose to do (repaint the buckets), or what I broke outright (shattered auger gear case) . But I do not regret it. 
Even a brand new machine in 2015 may develop any kind of 'surprise' . There are lots of those stories on this forum. 

I just managed to keep ahead of the storms in Eastern Mass this winter. 
with at least one machine running at 80-90%, (driveline sluggish, surging, exhaust flames , etc) until... 
On April 4, one snowblower is at 100%. Just in time for me to test it on the last remnant of blowable snow in my back yard !! 

So now I'm ready for that spring blizzard (we've had 'em!). But of course my next step is getting the second ST824 ready for 2015-2016, and at least I have a few months... 

E90 gas has really done a number on my modest herd of OPE. I now use real gas, but I've still got backup carbs, rebuild kits, and fuel additives at the ready.


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

I keep three machines on hand. I have a 1/2 km driveway and a shop parking lot to keep open. I only had two blowers last year and it is some nice being able to just grab another machine if a belt of sheer pin lets go. I would love to put a plow on my f250 but its had to justify when i got nothing but time and a couple hundred dollar beater craftsman that can do the job as good or better than a plow..


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I think I'm down to 5 or 6 at the moment, though I think the high was 9 or 10. One of the current ones I need to put a motor on it and the other one I'm going to need to check out the motor in it. The other 3 or 4 ran the last time I used them.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I have a 2008 TB Storm 2410 and a 1987 Toro 521 for machines. The Storm 2410 is my main machine with the 521 serving as backup and transport machine


----------

